# Treasured Friend - Gabby



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Missing my Gabby so much. Miss how she snored like an old man. Miss how her tail would drum out a beat on the hardwood floor when she was happy. Miss the way she grinned when she did something funny. Miss the way she would fiercly nudge my arm off the keyboard to pet her. Miss the wet nose kisses wake up calls...

I hope you are running free my sweet girl. Love you more than the sun, the moon, and the stars...and I always will.

RIP Gabby 10/21/01 - 4/15/10 
She fought bravely until the very end. We are so proud of our strong girl.

I lost a treasured friend today
The little dog who used to lay
Her gentle head upon my knee
And share her silent thoughts with me...
She'll come no longer to my call
Retrieve no more her favorite ball
A voice far greater than my own
Has called her to His golden throne.

Although my eyes are filled with tears,
I thank Him for the happy years
He let her spend down here with me
And for her love and loyalty.
When it is time for me to go
And join her there, this much I know...
I shall not fear the transient dark
For she will greet me with her bark.

Author Unknown


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry you're missing Gabby so much......it's very tough. I lost my Phoenix in March, 2009 unexpectedly (at the age of 8) and it was one of the worst days of my life. He gave us so much joy everyday....although we still had our other Golden (who just turned 10), it just wasn't the same without him. We now have 3 Goldens in our family but not a day goes by that we don't think of Phoenix.

Gabby is now free of pain and enjoying the company of her many friends at Rainbow Bridge....Phoenix would have been there to greet her with a ball in his mouth!!

Although Willow can never take Gabby's place, she will worm her way into your heart...nothing mends a broken heart like a new Golden puppy!!!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Run free and be at peace Gabby...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Gabby. Your loving description of her reminds me of my own sweet Barkley. We lost him just a couple of weeks after your Gabby. Hopefully they found each other in doggie heaven and are smiling, thumping those tails loudly, snoring sweetly and nudging the arms of the caretakers for more love and attention, until we can join them again one day.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry for your loss of your sweet golden Gabby, beautiful tribute and poem, thanks for sharing your loving thoughts with us.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks all for your kind words. I know that she has lots of golden friends up there (very sad though too), that they are all having the best time playing, running free, scarfing lots of glorious food, and snuggling until we can see them again. 

I am sorry for your loss too...my heart goes out to you. ((((many hugs))))


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gabby*

Your Gabby is such a beautiful girl.
She reminds me of my Smooch, rescued Golden Ret., who is 11.
Smooch does the same things Gabby did!!
We lost our 10 year old Samoyed, Snobear, on March 27th, and I'm sure he will go to greet Gabby now!! Snobear loves Golden Retrievers!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a beautiful girl your Gabby was. I'm so sorry you lost her so young. Just remember, the reunion is guaranteed! Bless you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to your lovely Gabby. 
While you will always love and miss her, time does allow the good times to bring a smile of remembrance at the beauty, grace and love they allowed us to share with them. 

Thank you for sharing your thoughts and the beautiful pictures of your girl.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh, I understand so well how you feel. Sometimes you turn a corner and you could just *swear* you just saw her, or you come through the door and you could just hear her panting, laughing, greeting you. 
And when you least expect it, out of nowhere, a memory comes and you feel the loss all over again...in ridiculous places, like in line at the store, or in the middle of a meeting...places where you have to bite your lip and hold your emotions in check.

I have to believe that we will all see our loved companions again. I have to believe that. If that is not the case I want no part of eternity. What point would there be to it? There is nothing more precious than the love of a dog, and when that dog is your heart dog the pain is infinite and exquisite. But maybe it is true, and we will see them again. And you and Gaby will reunite, along with Cassie and me, and everyone on this forum and everywhere who were ever graced with the love of a cherished companion, of that special dog, who ever felt that incredible bond.

Many hugs to you. And may you be able to smile soon, and the tears be fewer and fewer.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet One ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

sharlin - Oh thank you soo much! Tearing up... It's beautiful 

To everyone... thank you so much for your kind words. It is just so nice to find a place where people truly understand my loss. My heart goes out to all of you as well.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A beautiful girl, it's so hard to lose them, they leave such a gaping hole in our hearts and in our lives. I'm sure she has made new friends at the bridge, but she will wait patiently until you are reunited


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It is so hard losing them, she was so pretty, so sorry.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

What a lovely tribute to beautiful Gabby. It is never easy.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

She is sooooooo beautiful. I love the poem. She will always be with you.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you all again for your kind words, it means so much.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Gabby is a beautiful golden girl.

The board is so sad tonight with the passing of Tasha and Taya and your missing Gabby. I stopped reading for a few minutes to kiss and hug my boy for all of you who are missing your goldens today.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Beautiful girl and I know she is missed somuch. She has joined many, many dogs waiting for us.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Your sweet Gabby is watching over you from the bridge. It's amazing how a golden can make our heart sing and when they are gone it feels as though our heart will not only never sing again but can barely beat. But then in their magical way they will lead you to a place that allows your heart to sing again but a different tune. Just know the moment you feel your heart sing, Gabby is there singing along.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gabby was a gorgeous girl. Love al lthe pictures and her expressions. I know she is smiling down on you from the bridge and watching over you until you can meet again.


----------

